# Comparison Help: Specialized Enduro and Orbea Rallon



## zhendo (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey folks - hoping to get some advice from anyone who has ridden both of these bikes. I'm starting to do some comparison shopping and while I've had a chance to get some extensive ride time on the Orbea, I haven't and won't likely get a chance to demo the Enduro. Both bikes are similar in a number of respects, and different in some others, so I'm curious if anyone here has been lucky enough to try both and has thoughts.


----------



## sullzz (Jul 21, 2020)

If you haven't already, check out Biker's Edge on YouTube. He has a good review of the Orbea Rallon. He doesn't compare it to the Enduro specifically, but this will give you a good idea of the general character.

I haven't tried out an Enduro, but I have a 2022 Rallon. My guess is that the Rallon would feel a bit more sporty and firm/lively under pedaling and the Enduro would be a bit more plush. This obviously depends on sizing, suspension setup, ect.


----------



## megablue (Jul 20, 2020)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## zhendo (Aug 31, 2011)

160lbs. Currently on a Banshee Titan, and have recently been getting some time on a Rallon. I won't have a chance to test ride the Enduro most likely though.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

They are different bikes.

My quick summary. The Rallon is faster, both up and down (particularly up!!) but Enduro is easier to ride.

The Enduro is a crazy stable bike. It really likes to go fast in a straight line but it is hard to get it to do stuff. A Rallon on the other hand is a very agile bike, but it doesn't have that crazy straight line stability.

Going up hill the Rallon is an amazing climbing bike for what it is, where as an Enduro climbs like you think a big Enduro bike should.


----------

